

Show HN: Cyber Monday tech book deals - conorgdaly

Cyber Monday tech book deals
======
conorgdaly
O Reilly: 60% off certain ebooks (print excluded from discount):

<http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/cyber-monday.do>

& 60% off MS books:

<http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/msp-cyber-monday.do>

------
conorgdaly
The Complete Far Side 1980-1994 (2 vol set) [Hardcover]

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0740721135?smid=ATVPDKIKX0D...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0740721135?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER)

Currently $93. Deal price not yet stated[Price discount begins @20.00 UTC.]

------
conorgdaly
Doesn't seem to be much else out there but if you happen across a decent
discount\want to offer a decent discount on your own book, please post details
etc.

